# Thưởng thức trà mạn ngon với nhiều tính năng tốt cho sức khỏe



## gomsubaokhanh (24/9/21)

Những ngày căng thẳng vì cuộc sống, nhấm một ly trà mạn giúp đả thông mọi âu lo. Trà rất đời thường nhưng lại có những công dụng tuyệt vời đến thế. Trà mạn là gì, tác dụng của chúng ra sau, liệu chúng có thể chế biến ra thành những thức uống gì nữa? Mời bạn theo dõi bài viết.

Trà mạn là gì?

Trà mạn là một trong những loại trà rất phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Nhưng trà mạn là trà gì là câu hỏi thường xuyên của nhiều người trẻ khi chưa được tiếp xúc nhiều tới văn hóa trà đạo.

Tuy nhiên, chắc chắn sẽ có ít nhất một lần bạn đã nhìn thấy chúng. Trà mạn hay nhiều được phương còn gọi là chè mạn. Chúng có màu đen xám. Cánh lá cong cong và co quắt lại với nhau. Lá trà ban đầu xanh nhưng được phơi khô qua nhiều nắng để chúng khô lại.






Trà mạn có mùi hương rất riêng, không cần ướp hương nhưng lúc nào cũng tỏa lan ngào ngạt. Vẻ mộc mạc, tinh túy, nguyên bản ấy đã biến trà mạn trở thành một trong những loại trà được yêu thích tại Việt Nam.

Khi uống trà mạn có vị hơi chát nhẹ, nên khi thưởng trà, nhiều người thích dùng chung với kẹo lạc, hoa quả sấy, bánh mứt… để cân bằng lại hương vị.

Chắc hẳn bạn đã biết trà mạn là trà gì, vậy chúng có tác dụng gì tới sức khỏe của con người không?
Tác dụng của trà mạn là gì?

Trải qua nhiều công đoạn phơi sấy để lá trà có thể trở nên khô lại, vậy tác dụng của trà mạn là gì? Có tốt không? Thực tế, chè mạn lại có nhiều công dụng hơn bạn tưởng đấy.

Những tác dụng kỳ diệu của trà mạn với cơ thể gồm:

Giảm khả năng mắc các bệnh ung thư nhờ hàm lượng EGCG cao. Chất này có tác dụng ngăn chặn sự phát triển của các khối u hay những tế bào ung thư.

Chống oxy hóa, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa.Mỗi ngày chị em nên uống một ly trà để có sức khỏe tuyệt vời và gìn giữ thanh xuân nhé!

Bảo vệ thần kinh nhờ catechin có trong trà.

Khiến tâm trạng thư giãn nhờ axit amin thúc đẩy và và bài tiết dopamine - một chất có khả năng kích thích tâm trạng, tạo ra các cảm xúc tích cực giúp phấn chấn tinh thần. Vì thế đừng quên uống một ly trà vào buổi sáng để cả ngày tỉnh táo nhé!

Trà mạn còn vô vàn những tác dụng khác. Uống trà mạn cực tốt, không chỉ thế, chúng còn biến tấu được rất nhiều ra các thức uống khác nhau nữa đấy!

Xem thêm: Top 200++ bộ ấm chén uống trà đẹp và chất lượng nhất 2021


----------

